# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Hướng dẫn cài đặt joomla 1.6 (version mới)

## phungnham92

*Hướng dẫn cài đặt joomla 1.6 (version mới)*
*NGUỒN : WAN24H.NET*
​*Link tải* :http://www.mediafire.com/?lrxjrrr2j15k96c

----------

